

Tweet at 11p EST for more engagement  - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/05/17/tweet-at-11p-est-and-more-tips/

======
ziadbc
FB seems to have a different dynamic than Twitter, because the posts float
around for several hours once posted.

With Twitter, after ten minutes or so, your post is lost in the shuffle unless
it hit big earlier on and received many retweets.

~~~
rishi
very very good point. I generalized "Status Updates" to Twitter and Facebook.
I changed the title of the blog post so it is more clear.

